# North West cruise (Sat 25 June) to HMC - TTOC National Meet



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

For you all there will be a cruise down to HMC on Saturday the 25th June .

The initial route will be M6 South J26, M6 toll, M42, M40.

Hopefully the Scottish group will meet at mine, and anyone else who wants to meet at mine M6, J26 

Down the M6 to meet The Midlands rep's group, anybody who wants to meet at mine or any place M6 south please add your names below, or, PM me or A3DFU for Midlands.

Times are aprox and subject to change :wink: .

@ 2:00pm leave my house 
@ 2:40pm meet Dani [A3DFU]
@ 4:15 / 4:30 PM Warwick services M40 [ meeting xxmetal ]

As said if anyone want to join us en-route south just let me know

Me
Hev
Grauditt
Steve TT

A3DFU + 1 
MikeyB 
YELLOWTT
TTlaw
Jack-in-a-box :wink:

Also is there anyone going down sunday can they please PM me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> For you all there will be a cruise down to HMC on Saturday the 25th June .
> 
> The initial route will be M6 South J26, M6 toll, M42, M40.
> 
> ...


Short of starting a new thread, we will meet David and the norther contingent at the Sandbach services on the M6 just south of Junction 17.
However, brunch will be ready at my house from 12 noon onwards for "my part of the leg". So, please PM me for directions if you want brunch at Unwins


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Count me in  .

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Count me in  .
> 
> Hev x


That is great   , contact your local rep :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in  .
> ...


Not sure if the guys will be talking to the girlies after we whip them at Karting (see scottish karting thread  - Jackie and I intend to win at any cost :wink: [smiley=smash.gif] ) tee hee

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You have a PM :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave I could meet you and dani at Knutsford Services if thats on your route south from Dani's, if not let me know a Jct and time that suits.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Dave I could meet you and dani at Knutsford Services if thats on your route south from Dani's, if not let me know a Jct and time that suits.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


I have your mob so i will call you near the services , or you can meet with Dani  

Come on guy's lets get a BIG cruise up for this 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

David, have had a nudge from Hev amongst others to get my meet thread off the ground so I'll do that soon but just so I know are we meeting up with you at your crib or a gathering point just off J26 :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget guys and gals, there is also pre cruise lunch to be had at our house. Doors will open at 12:00 noon and we'll leave no later than 2:00pm to meet David and his lot at the Sandbach Services (just south of Junction 17 on the M6).

Please PM me if you want to meet my house first


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cheers for the PM David, see you on the 25th then hook up with Dani et al later on


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > For you all there will be a cruise down to HMC on Saturday the 25th June .
> ...


Dani, Emma and I will be taking you up on your kind offer! We'll get there for 1 ish, will that be ok or is it too late?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


That'll be great, Mikey 

On a different note (I'll rushing up to North Bolton soon - so reply here):
high res pics will be with you later tonight or tomorrow 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Mikey your on the list  , are there any other's from your side joining you ?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Not at the moment. Lets hope this thread will pull in a few more.

I'll see you on the day David.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Not at the moment. Lets hope this thread will pull in a few more.
> 
> I'll see you on the day David.


What about YELLOWTT , or is going a diferent route ?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

To be honest, I have been off the forum for about a month, so have no idea.... :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> What about YELLOWTT , or is going a diferent route ?


David,
I'll text Andy to find out


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Hi we will probably meet you lot @ 4:15 / 4:30 PM Warwick services M40 is it between J13/14?


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

davidg said:


> For you all there will be a cruise down to HMC on Saturday the 25th June .


I would have loved to join you on this but on that day I will be mostly cruising down towards Lake Garda  
Hope you all have a great weekend [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":179pdpwo]Hi we will probably meet you lot @ 4:15 / 4:30 PM Warwick services M40 is it between J13/14?


Of memory it's between J13 and J12 :roll: 
J12 beeing the Gaydon turn off???


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ' said:
> 
> 
> > ['']['":ntluxyrx]Hi we will probably meet you lot @ 4:15 / 4:30 PM Warwick services M40 is it between J13/14?
> ...


Is that from nth to sth ? I will be coming from Birmingham.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Great to see the Northerners putting together a great cruise. Up to you usual standards David and Dani 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":38luf2wu]
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> ...


From the north , m6 toll south , pm me if you want my mob No ,and we can meet you en-route


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> ' said:
> 
> 
> > ['']['":s7denfo2]
> ...


Yup!!

Why the blazes don't I get notifications of replies since a few days  
(Sorry, I suppose that's for the site board, really!!)

Andy (YELLOW_TT) will come to our house, David so there shoud be three of us meeting you at the Sandbach Services
(Sue&Barry have pulled out)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave / Dani,

Myself and Caz will be meeting you on the M6 Toll services if that is OK. Any idea what time you will be passing through?

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave / Dani,
> 
> Myself and Caz will be meeting you on the M6 Toll services if that is OK. Any idea what time you will be passing through?
> 
> Steve


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Steve , where are the services, what junction number ? cant remember  

pm your mob number , all depends on the rough leaving time  , what would you say if we leave @ 2:15 ,,, :? toll @ 3:30 / 3:45 ,,,,, but all plans can go pear shaped ,, best we phone you when we meet Dani at j17 and we are on our way , :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave,

The services are about 5 minutes along the Toll road. My mobile is 07776 463875. Give us a ring when you pass Junction 14 M6 and it will give us time to get to the services to meet up.

Be careful when you join the Toll road. As the first big corner finishes a police speed trap is regularly in use. My Road Angel went berserk the other day as I was lasered. Good job I was not concentrating and my speed had dropped 

See you all next Saturday.

Steve & Caz.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave,
> 
> The services are about 5 minutes along the Toll road. My mobile is 07776 463875. Give us a ring when you pass Junction 14 M6 and it will give us time to get to the services to meet up.
> 
> ...


Will do  

Do you want us to pull in to the service's , or join us en-route ?

When i came back from Gaydon a few weeks ago [North ] i did see a police car had pulled a subaru wrx :x :x :x :x

Dave 
Ps will our TT iom mascot be with you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

David,

just a thought: shall I bring the radios?? 
They were quite usefull when we went down to Torquay


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> David,
> 
> just a thought: shall I bring the radios??
> They were quite usefull when we went down to Torquay


YES


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

davidg said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Nat won't be with us this time. She is going to stop at Nannies while Mommy & Daddy get drunk - I mean act responsibly.

If I recall last time we met at the M6 Toll services people were keen to use the facilities. It may be worth stopping but we will drive along until we see you if you wish.

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


OK then wee will use the facillities  , see ya at the services


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Emma is having an exam on the 25th so I won't be able to cruise down with you all! 

Cheers for the invite Dani, and I'll see you all down at the HMC around 5pm ish, just in time for the BBQ and Beers!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Emma is having an exam on the 25th so I won't be able to cruise down with you all!
> 
> Cheers for the invite Dani, and I'll see you all down at the HMC around 5pm ish, just in time for the BBQ and Beers!!


Wish Emma luck with her exam  
See you at the BBQ


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is there room for one more 

I've decided to travel down Saturday now! I'm at jct 13-14 of the M6 so could meet you all at the Toll services ?

Jonah


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jonah said:


> Is there room for one more
> 
> I've decided to travel down Saturday now! I'm at jct 13-14 of the M6 so could meet you all at the Toll services ?
> 
> Jonah


Hi Jonah

We plan to stop off at the 1st m6 toll sevices @3:15 / 3:30 ish to meet TTLaw  

So see you there


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

davidg said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Is there room for one more
> ...


We are talking about the Toll services and not Hilton park arn't we. Just to comfirm


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jonah said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ok i know it, see you all there


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you make another stop somewhere i won't be to far behind with any luck. :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Can you make another stop somewhere i won't be to far behind with any luck. :wink:


Warwick services @ 4:00/ 4:15 :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> ok i know it, see you all there


Robert,

2:30pm at Sandbach Services? Or is this too far north for you :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Can you make another stop somewhere i won't be to far behind with any luck. :wink:


Mark,

we won't leave my house until ~ 1:45pm. You are welcome to havelunch here  
(please PM)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Can you make another stop somewhere i won't be to far behind with any luck. :wink:
> ...


He can only set off a 3:00pm or a little later :wink: :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Dave

Got your no i will ring when i am on M6 i am really looking forward to this one not seen you for ages,shame Glen can't make it again. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


We should keep some fod for Mark 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > ok i know it, see you all there
> ...


M6 Toll services is easiest for me see you there!


----------

